# Disrespect of my Bazaar items



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I knitted and donated hats and scarves to my church Bazaar. When I went to see everything I was horrified to see the prices they had put on my items. 75 cents for an item that cost me $8 in materials. 50 cents on a babies hat. And so on. I was told not to make a fuss as there were a few people behind me. I asked for stickers and changed the prices for much below what they should be. I said that if they didn't sell at those prices, I would take them back. As you can see they didn't sell. I will give them away rather than sell at ridiculous prices. Apparently they made over $3,700. They had a luncheon for which they charged $10. For me, a Senior, that was too much. It tells me that people would rather spend money on their stomach than items for Xmas gifts.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I'm with you! I may have just picked them up right then! I'm sure you have friends and family that would love them as Christmas gifts!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am really sorry you had this experience. It is so hurtful. As an artist, I know how much blood, sweat and tears go into making things, and how little people sometimes understand the value of the work even when they say they "love" it. Good for you for standing up for yourself and not underselling your contribution! I am glad they didn't sell and you took them back. Now you have many nice gifts for people you care about. Hugs, from one artist to another!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So,sad, all that work freely given and no respect. I wonder, too why folk do not appreciate nice knits more than the synthetic junk that does sell well. I never look nowto see how much my donations bring in. I only knit them because folk as for donations, but I think next year I will just give my usual money donation and buy some nicely knitted items out of respect for the knitters.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Good for you to speak up!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

How dissappointing. They should have asked what price would reasonable, etc. Like you I would rather give them away to those who would appreciate my effort.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Only knit for people who appreciate Hand-Knitted or Crochet Items. Thats what I have learned in my short time of knitting.

It is demeaning and disrespectful to think that whoever was in charge of this church bazar put such foolish pricing on your beautiful items.

Fisherwoman


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Am so disappointed for you, especially from a church bazaar, there are so many homeless shelters that would love your beautiful items as donations.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

People do not want to pay for anything. Most cannot see the difference between the junk sold in stores and true workmanship. 

Never donate anything of value to the bazaar. Best to donate directly to the needy.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Talk about not being appreciated! If I donate something, I never look back. The only other thing you could do is specify the items you donate are to be sold for prices marked. If they do not sell, give them back to you!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I know how you feel.
My aunt has a church bazaar and I make things for her.
She knits, crochets and sew also.
People think it is a yard sale and want everything for nothing.
She sells cheap. But, sticks to her prices.
She will take it home for next year before she sells for less.
She used to raffle off a quilt that she hand made every year. King size.
Could not sell enough chances on it to make it worth her while. Felt people didn't appreciate all the hard work.
So, she doesn't raffle off the quilts any more.
I used to make her afghans to raffle off. She stopped that also. Not many interested in taking chances.
I feel the same way.
People say that they can buy the item at Walmart for less. But, it isn't the same quality as the homemade item.
You do beautiful work and should be proud.
Dick


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My mother used to knit mittens for her church bazaar, watched as those who were putting out the items take them and kept them, she doesn't know if they put something in the kitty for the mittens or not. That is one thing that bothers me with Volunteer Centers and charity bazaars, we put so much time and money in the materials and work and others think it is not worth what we ask for. I gave up making quilts for a charity, I would rather give them the money in cash or a check than see a quilt I made that cost me over $50 get sold for $25. Making things for others goes in this category too, unless there is a solid agreement for a fair price, I don't make things on order, I may make something for someone I care for free and give it to them but that is a different story. A lady asked me to knit her a sweater,I said, are you going to pay me? She said, no, that is a good pastime for you, and I had 3 little ones under the age of 4 at home.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

This is very sad. I'm sorry they did that to you.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I was going to donate a lot of scarves and cowls to my church bazaar and decided not to because of the same problem. I was afraid that they would charge too little. I would rather donate to First Step or the homeless.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Makes me so mad! I really feel for you, no one seems to appreciate the time and effort to goes into crafting a hand made item.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> A lady asked me to knit her a sweater,I said, are you going to pay me? She said, no, that is a good pastime for you, and I had 3 little ones under the age of 4 at home.


I know. People think that our time and talent don't matter.
They want things for nothing.
I guy I worked with asked me to make him two pair of baby booties. I told him the price was $2.50 each pair.
He gave me $2.50 for both pair.
His daughter was making some braided arm bracelets.
He was trying to sell them for $6.
It is different when they make things.
The baby booty pattern was from Annies Attic. It was a mimiograph copy. Back when you had to buy a kit.
Annie Potter divorced her husband and he got that part of the business.
Now the pattern is no longer available. 
Dick


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

fisherwoman said:


> Only knit for people who appreciate Hand-Knitted or Crochet Items. Thats what I have learned in my short time of knitting.
> 
> It is demeaning and disrespectful to think that whoever was in charge of this church bazar put such foolish pricing on your beautiful items.
> 
> Fisherwoman


That reminds of the time my sister was having a garage sale and had several things that our mother made in the sale. I bought them and took them home. I still have them. Some people just don't get it. Their loss.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I stopped volunteering and donating at our community center when I saw how unscrupulous and greedy some of the other helpers were. We were sorting donations for men, women, kids,& babies. Whenever an especially nice item appeared, someone would say "this is too nice for charity", and put it aside for herself. And there was one woman who gathered up the good stuff, then sold it at the flea market the next weekend. I asked if she turned the money in to the community center, and her reply was"H...L NO". These people were well enough off that they didn't have to steal from the needy. The director of the center was aware, but she said the administrator didn't want to make trouble. 
So sad.

As for pricing lovely hand crafted items, if they don't know what price to put on, they should ask someone who does, or look on eBay or Etsy to get a fair idea. A lot of people equate Bazaar with flea market...and think things ought to be priced down. ????


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> People do not want to pay for anything. Most cannot see the difference between the junk sold in stores and true workmanship.
> 
> Never donate anything of value to the bazaar. Best to donate directly to the needy.


Sadly, I must agree with this statement. Put your efforts directly toward the needy. I learned the hard way that hand made items at raffles and especially bazaars, etc. are "expected to be cheap" or a really "good deal". Where this mentality comes from I do not know. People will spend more $$$ and purchase poor quality items online or in the stores at the mall and even at a garage sale or flea market (!!!) before they will consider a reasonable price / value for hand made items.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The prices they put on those items is downright insulting to you, the crafter. Your things are lovely! Good for you for repricing them! They charge $1 for 6 brownies, but think 50 cents for a hand knitted hat is reasonable? I'm fuming with you! 

There is a bake / craft sale coming in 2 weeks. I was asked (yesterday) to make 3 or 4 prayer shawls for the event. I make and donate intricate lace, cabled, color-stranded or stitch-sampler shawls, made of washable wool or wool blends now, one a month, for the prayer shawl group. These are given free to people who need them. I asked what price they would put on them for the sale, and the answer was "$5 to make them affordable". I told her sorry, I didn't have time, and gave her $20. $20 does not even cover the cost of yarn for one prayer shawl. And 4 shawls in 2 weeks? I'm not a machine. 

I will make them some baby bibs and dishcloths (from stash yarn only!) that they can sell for $1 or 50 cents. I also like the idea in another reply of buying someone else's hand knitting. 

Many KPers have said "it's ok to say no", and "don't let yourself be taken advantage of" and "don't allow your skills and talent to be under valued". I've learned many things from this site, including the wisdom of other crafters, and I am learning to take it to heart.

You did well taking your unsold items home, to give to people of your choice!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I had the exact same thing happen to me only I wasn't as nice as you. I asked the people in charge the same question you did, got a ridiculous answer, but instead of repricing the things slightly higher I did go around and picked up my things and took them back home. I now only donate handmade items to good causes like the homeless and underprivileged children and no longer donate to "fundraisers"


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your championship of me and my work. I will not make anything more for our Bazaar. I see everyone is undervalued when making hand knit or crochet items. So take a leaf from my book. Only give where you are appreciated.
Thank you all again.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't made anything for a bazaar in years when nothing we made ever made it to a craft table because there was no craft table and phone calls were not answered. We suspected the workers didn't spend much $ on their family's and friend's gifts that year!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have seen the same thing happen on a cake stall, cakes selling at less than what the ingredients cost. It just doesn't make sense. I have sent crafted goods all priced and had my prices reduced before the goods were put out. I'm very selective who/ what I donate to now. Glad you were able to get some of your goods back.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Too many people just don't value hand crafted items, and it's sad. To put 75 cents on anything is insulting and I feel really bad for you. The church ladies should have had someone who knew how to price each kind of items doing the job.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> ... Annie Potter divorced her husband and he got that part of the business. ...


I knew _something_ had changed in the company, but had no idea that it was due to a divorce. I missed that tidbit of news. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> ... A lady asked me to knit her a sweater,I said, are you going to pay me? She said, no, that is a good pastime for you, and I had 3 little ones under the age of 4 at home.


Don't you just hate it when people treat you that way??? Sheesh!

I cannot imagine what such people are thinking - or if they've engaged their brains at all, before spouting such stupidities!


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

We have a knitting,crochet group at our church, and hold a bazaar,
every year. We put a fair price, what we feel all our work, and cost of 
Material went into it. What doesn't sell, we donate to Care Net, nursing 
homes etc. Salvation Army.whom all love and appreciate our donations.
. Arlene from N.Y.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my I don't blame you for just wanting to donate them in this case. I am feeling bad for you. :sm26:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

How awful. I think I would have taken them with me, right then and there. Those hats and scarves will keep some one, less fortunate, to stay warm.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is awful, I'm like you, I would sooner give them away than have such ridiculous prices put on your work.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

There is so little appreciation from the general public! I save hand knitting for family!


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I live in Birmingham, UK...there's a lovely elderly lady that knits baby cardigans for the local charity shops, she spends her pension making and donating items. Unfortunately her efforts are not appreciated as they are sold for 50p each. What upsets me the most is that the charity shops could give her yarn that been donated to knit with but instead she uses her own money, its obvious that this lady is not well off.
BTW. Donations of yarn to the charity shops is priced at £1-£2 per ball compared to 50p for a finished garment.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

So sad.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Every one thinks they are at Walmart.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> I live in Birmingham, UK...there's a lovely elderly lady that knits baby cardigans for the local charity shops, she spends her pension making and donating items. Unfortunately her efforts are not appreciated as they are sold for 50p each. What upsets me the most is that the charity shops could give her yarn that been donated to knit with but instead she uses her own money, its obvious that this lady is not well off.
> BTW. Donations of yarn to the charity shops is priced at £1-£2 per ball compared to 50p for a finished garment.


That is terrible. We have a lady at CWA who makes slices and biscuits for the other members and donates the money to the CWA so we now give her $5 back to help pay for the ingredients. You really would think the charity shop would give her the yarn.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

That has happened to me as well. I just stop donating to those who don't appreciate my work and give away the items to those I know would. Most folks have no clue what we do to create something. Don't give up on charity work tho', you will come across one or more who will be very grateful for all your work.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

arlo said:


> We have a knitting,crochet group at our church, and hold a bazaar,
> every year. We put a fair price, what we feel all our work, and cost of
> Material went into it. What doesn't sell, we donate to Care Net, nursing
> homes etc. Salvation Army.whom all love and appreciate our donations.
> Arlene from N.Y.


I hate to tell you but not every charity shop appreciates your donations. I volunteered at the Salvos and often donors were told thank you at the front of the shop while their donated items went out the back door just after they left. The Salvos get more than they need or want so I now donate to smaller charity shops that aren't registered businesses.


----------



## eedwards (Oct 27, 2016)

I am relatively new to the knitting and crochet world, but I have participated in craft shows and church bazaars in the past and have found the same to be true in general. I'm not sure where the idea that "you can get a good deal" at these types of venues came from, but it's ridiculous! I think that people have NO idea what it can cost to make these items or the amount of time put into them. I've read of artists putting the number of hours spent on a piece on the price tag to help give a reality dose to the consumer which I think is a terrific idea. Basically, we need to do it for those that appreciate it and for ourselves, and not short change ourselves!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think people are losing interest in hand made item for some reason AND craft fairs and the like in particular. This past weekend I did a craft fair with my friend. She, in the past, has made over a 1000.00$ at this particular fair. This year, even though the weather was nice, the attendance was waaaaay down. She barely made over 500.00$. She's been participating in this same craft fair for seven years and it's never been this bad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eedwards said:


> I am relatively new to the knitting and crochet world, but I have participated in craft shows and church bazaars in the past and have found the same to be true in general. I'm not sure where the idea that "you can get a good deal" at these types of venues came from, but it's ridiculous! I think that people have NO idea what it can cost to make these items or the amount of time put into them. I've read of artists *putting the number of hours spent on a piece on the price tag* to help give a reality dose to the consumer which I think is a terrific idea. Basically, we need to do it for those that appreciate it and for ourselves, and not short change ourselves!


First, allow me to welcome you!

Second, I think that putting the number of hours invested in creating the thing is a genius idea! Everyone who makes _anything_ to donate to a fundraiser or to sell at a craft show should _always_ do that.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Whoever did the pricing sure isn't a knitter!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I used to make scarves and hats for our homeless shelter. Took a fair amount in once and noticed, on my way out, that the employees were dividing my donations up between themselves. I was so mad.... But I kept walking and prayed for their eyes and hearts to be opened. I've noticed homemade things being taken from the nursing home Daddy was in... Found that same lady at the flea market a few weeks later with handmade stuff for sale. Didn't see anything I recognized, so I didn't accuse her of theft, but I sure gave her a look and reminded her where I knew her from. Some folks are just greedy and karma will get them.

On the instance of seeing a lady putting things aside for herself, I would've stated loudly, that this lovely lady is buying all of the things she was collecting and could we give her a big round of applause... She'd either put the things back or pay for them out of embarrassment.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Don't blame you one bit, would have done the same. Great job.


----------



## Fran In Lakewood (Jan 25, 2012)

Selling handmade items is like sex - if I like you, it is free; if not, you can't pay me enough!


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I bet they would have sold at a higher price if they would have been advertised better. The church could have advertised that they were one of a kind, hand made items. Pieces of wearable art. I sell shawls that I make for about $250.00 each. I might not sell as many but I know that the people who buy them will cherish them. The church should have asked you what you thought they should sell for.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

How sad,
I would have done the same thing, taken them back to give to whom I choose or donate them. 

All of your items are beautiful.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

For the ridiculously inexpensive prices they were charging, I am surprised there were any left when you showed up.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen, in fact, a couple of times. I've suggested a price and then the items don't sell because people expect to pay so little. The organization would be better off if I gave them the price of the yarn in cash. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

You could donate directly to those in need e.g. knit items for the homeless and give them out yourself with the aid of a male companion for safety.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Doriseve said:


> I knitted and donated hats and scarves to my church Bazaar. When I went to see everything I was horrified to see the prices they had put on my items. 75 cents for an item that cost me $8 in materials. 50 cents on a babies hat. And so on. I was told not to make a fuss as there were a few people behind me. I asked for stickers and changed the prices for much below what they should be. I said that if they didn't sell at those prices, I would take them back. As you can see they didn't sell. I will give them away rather than sell at ridiculous prices. Apparently they made over $3,700. They had a luncheon for which they charged $10. For me, a Senior, that was too much. It tells me that people would rather spend money on their stomach than items for Xmas gifts.


Had a very similar experience. I learned a lesson and now knit for pleasure and only gift my treasures. ????????


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I opted out and wrote to the fund raisers saying they could have a money donation because by doing that they were getting more money than selling items I had made for less than the cost of the materials .


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Back in the late 1980's I was asked to donate gently worn, professional attire for women reentering the work force. I had a beautiful navy blue suit I had made with a coordinating silk print blouse. The fabric alone was over $100, even back then. Two weeks later I happened to run into one of the women running the event wearing my suit (she was not the person I dealt with and didn't know who I was). I marched right up to her and asked what she was doing wearing my suit. She claimed she had just purchased it the previous day at the very store we were standing in. I loudly called her a liar and thief and could prove it. By this time store security came and wanted to know how I could possibly prove my statement. I had them make her remove the jacket and showed the woven name label that I had sewn into the lining. 
Come to find out that this woman stole almost every garment in her size that had been donated. She felt she was entitled to whatever she wanted as she so graciously donated 10 hours a week of her time. Forget that she and hubby had a sprawling villa on Miami Beach.
She was prosecuted and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> ... *She was prosecuted* and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


Way to go!!! :sm24: :sm24:

Did she get more than a piddling fine??


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> Back in the late 1980's I was asked to donate gently worn, professional attire for women reentering the work force. I had a beautiful navy blue suit I had made with a coordinating silk print blouse. The fabric alone was over $100, even back then. Two weeks later I happened to run into one of the women running the event wearing my suit (she was not the person I dealt with and didn't know who I was). I marched right up to her and asked what she was doing wearing my suit. She claimed she had just purchased it the previous day at the very store we were standing in. I loudly called her a liar and thief and could prove it. By this time store security came and wanted to know how I could possibly prove my statement. I had them make her remove the jacket and showed the woven name label that I had sewn into the lining.
> Come to find out that this woman stole almost every garment in her size that had been donated. She felt she was entitled to whatever she wanted as she so graciously donated 10 hours a week of her time. Forget that she and hubby had a sprawling villa on Miami Beach.
> She was prosecuted and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


She deserved it, the greedy b...h.


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

I knit scarves and hats for underprivileged children in a neighboring town. I suggest you donate your items to such a worthy cause. In some instances, there are mothers who do not have money to buy their children Christmas presents and would love your hand-knitted items. Look around, I'm sure you can find them.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I do a lot of knitting for our church bazaar as well and although the prices are not that low they are still not valued properly either. I think that people who go to these functions expect the prices to be just about give away. It is a shame really that people are not willing to pay for what they are worth. Sorry that yours were so under priced. I think rather than do the work just donate the amount of funds the yarn cost and be done with it.


----------



## AMcCarthy (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry you had this experience. I have donated items to charities in the past and know that they can't charge what the item is worth but to have them disrespect your items with extremely low prices is outrageous. I did, however, have the privilege this past weekend of having several people come up to me at a fair and tell me how much they loved one of my items that they purchased and who they were giving the item to. I have learned that hand made items are not appreciated as much any more but if it makes some homeless person's hands warm or a baby snug in one of my sweaters, that's all the thanks I need. Don't stop making items but choose a charity that appreciates your work before donating.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I can totally relate to your situation, but in my case, it was my MOTHER who took a bunch of craft items I had made (without my knowledge) and put them into her church bazaar at ridiculously low prices because "they were sure to sell". I came home after being out with my sister and went to show her what I had made (because one of the items was for her). I could not find them and when I asked my mother she said she thought they would be good for her bazaar so she took them. I went up to the bazaar and saw a teenager pick up a ceramic plant pot that I had made and painted. She yelled to her mother that it would look great in her bedroom and it was only 75 cents!!!!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been asked by many over the years if I sell the items I make: knitted baby sweater sets, baby afghans, quilts, and my answer is always, "No, I only make items for special people in my life and they are gifts of love!"
No one would want to pay the amount of money it costs to make the items, much less pay for my time!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Oh, I can totally relate to your situation, but in my case, it was my MOTHER who took a bunch of craft items I had made (without my knowledge) and put them into her church bazaar at ridiculously low prices because "they were sure to sell". I came home after being out with my sister and went to show her what I had made (because one of the items was for her). I could not find them and when I asked my mother she said she thought they would be good for her bazaar so she took them. I went up to the bazaar and saw a teenager pick up a ceramic plant pot that I had made and painted. She yelled to her mother that it would look great in her bedroom and it was only 75 cents!!!!


Ouch! Are you back to talking with your mother yet? I think I'd have disowned mine! :sm15:


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

If it were me,I would start at the top and work my way down like a high end arts and crafts fair..Church charities sound like a great idea initially but the reality is that if you want to get paid what you are worth that would be the BOTTOM of the barrel to me....you might as well expect nothing in return.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cakediva said:


> If it were me,I would start at the top and work my way down like a high end arts and crafts fair..Church charities sound like a great idea initially but the reality is that if you want to get paid what you are worth that would be the BOTTOM of the barrel to me....you might as well expect nothing in return.


People - knitters included - are often lazy. 
It is easier to hand over a bag to the person running the fundraiser. 
To sell - even to raise funds for the same cause - at a high-end art and crafts fair requires time, effort, fees ... Do you see where I'm going with this?

You are right, but people aren't all willing to do the more.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's pretty sad when others choose to spend their $$ on their stomachs but opt to pay next to nothing for an item that someone put their time and effort and $$ into..no appreciation what so ever for the dedication of that craft person..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's pretty sad when others choose to spend their $$ on their stomachs but opt to pay next to nothing for an item that someone put their time and effort and $$ into..no appreciation what so ever for the dedication of that craft person..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I only knit for those sure to appreciate it. There are a surprising number od mums who love handknits here. I was once asked to knit a jacket for a friend's daughter, for free, to help me "pass my time". Easy to say no to that. All my odds and ends of leftovers go to a women who loves to de-stress by crotcheting blankets. They go straight to refuges, or are raffled to buy little nutritional packs for children in places of famine. She's wonderful at keeping me in touch with what she's done and very scrupulous about letting me know of money made.


----------



## AMcCarthy (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh, to have your own mother not see the value in the time and effort you spent making things for her must be overwhelming. Hope you find someone who appreciates your work.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I learned that also. If I do make something it is small and differently not with expensive yarn. People going to bazaars are looking for bargains so don't want to spend much.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My granddaughter's school is having a craft fair. I asked if they would like hand knitted baby clothes. I was met with a blank stare, then the person said "if you don't sell them you could take them home". It made me think they didn't really want them, so i'm not bothering.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I find it amazing that some of my "friends" odfered me $10 - $20 for me to jandkniw a wool sweater for them (no, of course I didn't do it) and then went out and spent over $100 for an acrylic one from then mall. They don't get that good wool is expensive, not to mention the time involved. At least I was always warm, and in classic style!


----------



## AMcCarthy (Jan 28, 2015)

Try your local senior center. The seniors in my town love baby sweaters and blankets that we sell at the senior center "Little Store"


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> People - knitters included - are often lazy.
> It is easier to hand over a bag to the person running the fundraiser.
> To sell - even to raise funds for the same cause - at a high-end art and crafts fair requires time, effort, fees ... Do you see where I'm going with this?
> 
> You are right, but people aren't all willing to do the more.


You are so right. From my memory, a church bazaar is the last place to be fairly paid for anything but it is a buyers paradise.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

This topic is really timely. I was shopping at my church's bazaar last December (will be held a couple weeks from now) and found a table full of medium-sized knitted stuffed animals for children selling for $5 each. I said to the seller, I am a knitter and this price is way too low and offered to pay more. She said her Mom was the knitter and only wanted to get back the price of the yarn. I was shocked. I bought quite a few and gave her extra money and said I'll be back again this year. My great-nieces loved their new knitted toys!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

That was purely insulting and I am glad you were able to retrieve them. I often find handmade items are not appreciated. I spent many , many hours and many skeins of yarn making my son and DIL an afghan. I was at their house one day to see it on the back porch floor for a dog blanket. I did not comment but never again. I gave a nephew a gorgeous afghan as a wedding present and received a generic, encompass all thank you with not a personalized mention of the gift making me wonder if they even noticed it. Another -never again.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I too have decided not to knit things for church type functions. I made quite a few dishcloths and when I went to the event, they were marked either 35 or 50 cents. I threw a fit and they told me to mark them what I wanted. The yarn had been given to me but I thought it was an insult to mark them that low. They were fancy designs, etc. I also knit an infinity scarf for something and it did not sell for even the price of the yarn. I will be much more selective as to where my items go. At times I knit for a gal who gives the items to the really poor or needy. She told about one kid who got a hat and cried because he had never had one before. We live in MN and no child should ever have to go without a hat in our weather!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

One of our thrift stores sells homemade knitted and sometimes store bought scarves for $2 each, some even cheaper. I have purchased some for myself if I like the colors. I always imagine the work put into knitting those items since I knit myself. I would be very hurt if I saw one of my items at the thrift store for sale. I give and make with love in every stitch items for someone special in my life, but that doesn't mean the recipient appreciates them. Once a gift is given (except those items made for the bazaar) it is up to the recipient whether or not they like or will wear the item. I am very choosy now who I give my items to. If I see them wear my item or if they comment later about it, then I know it's appreciated. They may get other items. Now that I have some knitting experience under my belt, I am very proud of the work I do. I feel your pain.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So glad you were able to collect your item's, they are lovely


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you had the courage to speak up, many would not.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel your pain. I would be upset about that too.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I would rather donate directly to the shelters than sell items at a church bizarre for so little to people who already have so much.


----------



## gandldero (Oct 31, 2016)

Terrible! Over my many years of knitting I have been often asked to make a particular item for someone and when I ask what they are willing to pay, even if it sounds generous, if you break down the cost of yarn and then figure I'd get paid $1.35 per hour for my time, they get it! Now--often I am more than willing to do it for that as I love to knit, but I think we can all agree that that is different. It seems to be one of those thing you don't get unless you do it!


----------



## pegleg6159 (Oct 30, 2016)

I know how you feel. I made a sweater that I put out for sale at a festival for $200 it cost me about $80 in yarn, bamboo and silk, I put a tag on it of what it was made of. I had one woman come up and look at it very closely when she saw the price she stated " I could buy one just like it at Walmart for a lot less. It took all I had not to say something to her, I just smiled as she walked away.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now, I would also be outraged. No more making for the bazaars and for them to feed their stomachs.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry this happened to you. I agree. That's why I don't donate items to my church bazaar. Would rather give them as gifts to friends and/or neighbors and see them appreciate them.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ouch! Are you back to talking with your mother yet? I think I'd have disowned mine! :sm15:


She has since passed on. What really hurt was when I said I had intentions for those items, she told me to quit being selfish. She thought I was the most selfish person on the planet.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

pegleg6159 said:


> I know how you feel. I made a sweater that I put out for sale at a festival for $200 it cost me about $80 in yarn, bamboo and silk, I put a tag on it of what it was made of. I had one woman come up and look at it very closely when she saw the price she stated " I could buy one just like it at Walmart for a lot less. It took all I had not to say something to her, I just smiled as she walked away.


Yes, people do not realize what goes into an item. I once had someone offer me $15 for a lamp I had beaded around the base, made a tapestry lampshade with a beaded fringe. I was at a civic center's ice cream social. They wanted us to demonstrate different crafts--nothing had been marked for sale. But the lady said it would go with her daughter's bedroom. She was appalled when I told her the amount of money I had put into the project. Said she could get something at Walmart for $15. I told her that I was sure Walmart would appreciate her business. She just walked away.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Something similar to this happened to me. I donated some knitted items to a charity for the poor and the woman in charge kept telling me how nice they were. The next time I saw her, she was wearing one of the hat/scarf/mitten sets. I was surprised since she was not the intended recipient. This soured my thinking for a while, then I read on Knitting Paradise how some knitters carry around an extra hat or pair of mittens to hand out to the homeless. I hope to give this a try this winter.



Carol J. said:


> My mother used to knit mittens for her church bazaar, watched as those who were putting out the items take them and kept them, she doesn't know if they put something in the kitty for the mittens or not. That is one thing that bothers me with Volunteer Centers and charity bazaars, we put so much time and money in the materials and work and others think it is not worth what we ask for. I gave up making quilts for a charity, I would rather give them the money in cash or a check than see a quilt I made that cost me over $50 get sold for $25. Making things for others goes in this category too, unless there is a solid agreement for a fair price, I don't make things on order, I may make something for someone I care for free and give it to them but that is a different story. A lady asked me to knit her a sweater,I said, are you going to pay me? She said, no, that is a good pastime for you, and I had 3 little ones under the age of 4 at home.


----------



## margieknits (Feb 15, 2013)

Have had that experience..... people who are not crafty do not appreciate money,time and effort involved! I started saying how much I expected to sell for and that I would use them for something else if it was not agreeable.....also find that some small effortlessness items using scraps of yarn sell better!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

When my children were young, I knit or crocheted items for sale. I have found that if someone is willing to buy, you would be lucky to get the cost of materials back and nothing for the time you put into it. At least that is how it is here in the Midwest. I think the big cities such as Chicago, New York, San Francisco may valve homemade more. 
Now, I make gifts, but I believe those gifted have no idea of the time or cost of material. 
My son's girlfriend wanted me to teach her daughter to knit for an inexpensive hobby. When I told the cost of the materials that went into the items that I gifted them, my teaching was dropped.
My daughter and I have decided that the only way to think about knitting is, we are paying for the enjoyment of knitting and as an extra, end up with a gift.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I donate items to the annual sale held at the long term care facility where my DH lived for a year before his death. The sale is organized by the Recreation Therapy dept. they are a wonderful group who greatly enhance the lives of the residents they serve. After the first sale I asked what had sold well and continue to knit items like that.
One popular item is a cat toy - knit up in less than an hour, using up very small amounts of left over yarn, catnip added to the stuffing and they sell for $2 each! I'm shooting for 40 this year! I think doing a bit of research and knowing the market is the answer to donating items for sale at bazaars etc. I hate it when hard work is disrespected.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

"Only knit for people who appreciate Hand-Knitted or Crochet Items. Thats what I have learned in my short time of knitting."

And this is the reason I no longer knit for family. :sm25:


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Your experience makes me feel sick to my stomach. Perhaps a meeting with the people that arrange the bazaar so they understand why you and many others will no longer be giving when there is no respect or appreciation for your hard work, not to mention your cost and the love you knit into each item.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

dragonswing said:


> She has since passed on. What really hurt was when I said I had intentions for those items, she told me to quit being selfish. She thought I was the most selfish person on the planet.


I'm sorry you had to hear such a comment from your mom. Some people are so engrossed in their work that they forget about their own family. I bet she didn't include her best dresses and vases into the sale.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

When I lived in Miami the company I worked for used to donate slightly damaged merchandise to charity until they realized that the items were being brought back and returned for perfect items then those were being returned for cash. It took the manager a while to catch on as it was not computerized. After that all damaged items were destroyed.
When we lived in town we would have trash pickers come on to our private property, dump our cans out, and pick through everything, leaving all the trash for us to pick up. Our neighborhood had an agreement with the collection company that we could leave our cans on the house side of the sidewalk just to stop them but it never did. This was people doing it as a business, not homeless. A neighbor found a way to stop it. One cup of ammonia poured over the trash...no garbage pickers or raccoons


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

One word for those who are stealing the donations as they are brought in: karma


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> I live in Birmingham, UK...there's a lovely elderly lady that knits baby cardigans for the local charity shops, she spends her pension making and donating items. Unfortunately her efforts are not appreciated as they are sold for 50p each. What upsets me the most is that the charity shops could give her yarn that been donated to knit with but instead she uses her own money, its obvious that this lady is not well off.
> BTW. Donations of yarn to the charity shops is priced at £1-£2 per ball compared to 50p for a finished garment.


I'm from Birmingham and emigrated to Canada in 1956. Your story touches my heart. Is there a way to help this lady. Maybe her baby cardigans can be given directly to the Maternity Wards of local hospitals. There must be lots of poor mothers who need clothing. Here in Canada hospitals take baby items. They especially want hats for newborn for use while the baby is in hospital and the hat goes home with the baby. I do hope her work can be appreciated somewhere.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is so sad and here's what really get me---people are almost always ready to pay out the money for fancy name things like Vera Wang or Gold Toe but because something is hand made they are not worth as much???---Well, I think more time, energy, and money goes into handmade things more so than the fancy name things the handmade should be worth more!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel...I knit a lot for charity auctions, arts/crafts fairs for charity, etc. Many of the people, mainly women, who purchase don't want to spend much. They can easily afford the reasonable prices I charge. As you said, they think nothing about spending money for lunches, dinners, etc. I do not come down on my prices, but will offer a small discount if they purchase a few items. Guess it doesn't matter where you live "people are people." 
:sm03:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So disappointing for you. Since this was a charity event, I don't think that people understand the yarn cost or the time involved in making handmade items. The pricing reflected this. Since you donated many items, I would think that the church would have provided your meal for free.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My friend is a florist. She used to do craft fairs but gave up because people wouldn't pay the going rate for her arrangements.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I would have done the same thing there beautiful an great Christmas Gifts!!!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear they did not appreciate your work and good for you for speaking up. At least they should let you have the lunch for free unbelievable!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good for you I would have done the same thing!!! Great Christmas Gifts an beautiful job!!!


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

How unfortunate, and how typical. Charity sales often undervalue the items donated. I do not knit for charity sales. I knit only for charity donation and for gifts. You have my respect and sympathy


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> Oh, I can totally relate to your situation, but in my case, it was my MOTHER who took a bunch of craft items I had made (without my knowledge) and put them into her church bazaar at ridiculously low prices because "they were sure to sell". I came home after being out with my sister and went to show her what I had made (because one of the items was for her). I could not find them and when I asked my mother she said she thought they would be good for her bazaar so she took them. I went up to the bazaar and saw a teenager pick up a ceramic plant pot that I had made and painted. She yelled to her mother that it would look great in her bedroom and it was only 75 cents!!!!


I'm fairly sure our mothers are related. :sm01:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry you had that experience. One of my fellow knitters said she now only gives knit gifts to others who do handcrafts because they truly appreciate the time & effort to create the project. Once she gave a handknit hat to a relative for an occasion only to visit a few days later to find it in the garbage!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I totally understand. This last weekend was our church's lunch and bazaar. At the last minute my daughter decided to go down state and I went with her so I could see my dad(he is 88 and has health issues) I told 3 of the women I would make egg salad for sandwiches. I left bread and the filling and jars of homemade jam. I seen one of the ladies yesterday and asked how it went,she said fine. Admitted that they forgot ( not likely) about my egg salad. Loaf of bread sitting right on the counter duh! Women who came were asking for egg salad. I give up with them. I used to make and donate all kinds of craft items but when they sell it for pennies I would rather just give money donation. A couple examples were cross stitch ornaments,they were mini stockings with greens,cinnamon stick in them. They priced them at $2.00 each. First lady who seen them bought them all. Barbie clothes I made were the same thing. I am scared to ask what they charged for the strawberry rhubarb jam.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> That was purely insulting and I am glad you were able to retrieve them. I often find handmade items are not appreciated. I spent many, many hours and many skeins of yarn making my son and DIL an afghan. I was at their house one day to see it on the back porch floor for a dog blanket. I did not comment but never again. I gave a nephew a gorgeous afghan as a wedding present and received a generic, encompass all thank you with not a personalized mention of the gift making me wonder if they even noticed it. Another -never again.


In July, I gave my newlywed niece the blanket she'd requested and which absorbed six months of my knitting time. I'm still waiting for a thank you card, at least for the money we'd enclosed in the card. She did say thank you at the wedding, but ...

Next blanket is for me. I have too many already, but that's OK.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> She has since passed on. What really hurt was when I said I had intentions for those items, she told me to quit being selfish. She thought I was the most selfish person on the planet.


Mothers are difficult to deal with. Mine was for all four of her daughters. My kids say I am.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I guess I am a very distrustful person, I think a person who would pick items for herself from a charity event would not hesitate to take some of the money, that is why I don't donate to large charities that pay their "executive board" more in a month than I get all year. I knit hats and mittens and take down to the homeless mission. The last batch I took down there were being passed out as I was leaving. Also knit items for the women's shelter for domestic abuse victims, many times these women and children flee their homes with only the clothes they are wearing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> She has since passed on. What really hurt was when I said I had intentions for those items, she told me to quit being selfish. She thought I was the most selfish person on the planet.


Ok, now I know our mothers were related! :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> ... One cup of ammonia poured over the trash...no garbage pickers or raccoons


What a great idea! And any that leaks down to the bottom of the trash can just acts as a cleaning agent.


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

The only thought I have to avoid this is for you to volunteer to help with that both for the bazaar next year. Also maybe some pre-bazaar education in bulletin or announcement info to share the costs or worth of items that will be available. Most simply don't know anything about costs or quality of handiwork items.


----------



## kitchiej (Jul 14, 2016)

When you donate to a church bazar next time do it with the intent that your giving it to God, then the burden is upon those that handle it to be stewards of the monies for Him and you can rest easy because you gave from your heart and from your talents. God will take care of the rest. I feel the same way about what happens to the money I give to the church. How it is spent is not my problem I gave it to Him.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

We have a church bazaar and we are ask to have all of our things priced when we turn them in. This way there is no discussion and when it is over if we want them back they are ours with no question. We generally price ours so they sell and they are at good prices. We do not make a lot on our bazaar but we know that people got things at fair prices.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Been there. Our church had the same issues, people haggling over a $2 hand crocheted snowflake on the table that benefited the church. Tons of money in the tin can raffle and the lunch table. The folks in charge wouldn't make raffle tickets available before hand to make anywhere near the value of the donated prizes. Makes you wonder where decent values went.
BTW, they don't have a fair anymore, nor a ladies group since the newer folks don't value those concepts anymore.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the teaching assistants at the school where I help in the knitting class, makes beautiful crocheted horses and unicorns. They are large, about 80cm long and quite tall. She customises the colours at the request of the people ordering them. They are so well done that when my g-niece "insisted" that she couldn't live without one, I thought I wouldn't be able to afford one.
You could've knocked me down with a feather when I asked her how much she sold them for and she said $30. She must have seen the shock on my face and mistakenly thought that I thought it was too high, and quickly explained that it had to be that much to cover materials. When I explained to her that I thought it was way too low, she said that was all people were willing to pay for them. I think it was her turn to be shocked when I told her I would like to buy one, but it had to be at a fair price for her.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! People just don't understand that yarn is not cheap, even at sale prices. Your art is a skill not many people have today. I'm on your side. At my craft show the majoryof people looking were trying to see what stitches I used. I'm sure so that they could make their own. One woman even asked me the name of the stitch and what the pattern was named. People would rather buy from Walmart.


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

You did the right thing by taking your lovely items back. I learned years ago that handmade items are not appreciated for the amount of work and time put into them. I've knitted hats and scarves for family for Christmas and if they don't like them, I'm taking them back.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

There are so many sad stories of people not appreciating the fact that time, talent and money went into the end results at craft shows and similar events. Our group donates to veteran's homes, other nursing homes and needy organizations. Our contributions are welcome and going by their thank you notes, greatly appreciated. We donate throughout the year, but at Christmas we decorate a Christmas tree to let others in the senior center see what we've been doing. A woman removed a scarf I had crocheted from the tree and came to our meeting to ask if she could buy it. I told her we didn't sell our work, but she was so persistent that I told her to take it into the center's gift shop, have it priced and pay for it there. She was only charged $3.00, which was less than the cost of the yarn. My fault. I should have accompanied her or stated a price myself, then given the money to the center. A friend donated an intricate lacy shawl to another group where she is a member to sell with the money going to a good cause. Another case of the item being sold for less than the cost of the yarn. Too discouraging. She just finished another and I suggested that she sell it on Etsy and donate the proceeds to the charity. They will get more and she won't be insulted to see her work undervalued.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I hesitated to add my opinion after reading each reply..until I came to Kitchiel. It seems that the majority feel that being appreciated as an artist is more important than helping the church charity. Most would rather give away their items than sell them at a cheap rate, and yet, the church benefits from the sale - and most retailers know that sales VOLUME is what makes them successful. Sure, the church could charge boutique prices for our lovely work, but when the bazzar is over they need money, not art. We need to ask ourselves WHY we are donating - perhaps it would be better to donate the money we would have spent on supplies rather than the item itself.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. I am overwhelmed by your support. We always seem to knit more than there are people needing or wanting our beautiful knitting/crochet. We have no lack of suppliers of yarn, patterns etc. We, in the middle love to ply our trade, either to give or sell the beautiful items we make because of our habit. How are we to find a good outlet for skills? It's because of big box stores who import from 3rd world countries where workers are paid a pittance. It seems that all of us want a bargain. It's not a level playing field. At our Bazaar it seems that people will pay the correct money for a Blueberry pie, ie, $9.00 each. $10.00 for Lunch. Jam $5.00 and so on. But when it comes to our expensive hobby the people don't understand. Yarn companies and shops seem to know that we are addicted to colour and feel of yarns. Thus it's like cigarette smokers, only we have an end result of our habit. Gone are the days where a woman had to create all the clothes for her family. So what can we do about it. It's a big problem all over the world. An artist who paints pictures is valued, his art is displayed in Art Galleries and also sold. Why has knitting become a useless art? There are some people who seem to get good money for this art. Are we too folksy? We do create some wonderful stuff, however people want it for the same price as an article made in Equador or China, or anything sold in WalMart. Dress shops seem to get $100.00 for a sleeveless top. It beats me. We have to rise up and stand up and change the mindset of the world.


----------



## duurvoort (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, Bless you...Donate.
Unfortunately, as was said before, people do not want to pay for anything. Ppl do not understand, you are putting love in each stitch. and as you stitch, you are hoping your item will bring a basic necessity of warmth and comfort to someone you do not know. Now, that, to me is Christian. Knit your passion. Donate and know, you my Dear, ARE doing the right thing. Ppl can learn from you..and I hope they do.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know just how you feel, a couple of years ago I made 10 pair of mittens for our church bazaar,was upset when I saw they were selling them for $1 a pair, when I asked why so low they told me that you could buy mittens for a $1 at the dollar store and they want to be able to sell them. Needless to say no more knitted items from me.


----------



## duurvoort (Jul 21, 2014)

looked again; you do beautiful work.
I heard once a saying, I hope I do not butcher. "If you want a master knitter, a mother should put knitting needles in the crib." I would perhaps put them under the piece of furniture.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I recently made 5 winter hats and decided to give them to the coat donation group instead of the church bazaar group. Now I'm happy I did that. I don't usually check the prices they put on my donations, but I would have been mortified if I saw a hat go for 50 cents. Would you ever pay 50 cents for a hat you had handmade for you? No.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think you did the right thing. Whoever priced the items likely had no idea of their worth, or possibly had some experience with this particular sale and the type of people it attracts (not willing to spend much money). 

My best suggestion is that you use leftovers next time, and quick to make items, and not even check to see how they priced them if you still want to participate. That way you might not feel as if things have to be priced higher, and can still feel good that you've made a contribution.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am just finishing assembling my next donation for an organization called "Toys of Hope" on Western Long Island. I have made a lot of scarves, many baby sweaters with hats, baby afghans, and several lapghans. I donated toys last year and found out this group takes care of people--all year--donating food, water, cleaning supplies, clothing, even pet supplies--so that people can continue to maintain some sort of normalcy under what may be extremely trying circumstances. They have done so much for so many people, that I am proud to have the opportunity to share what I have with them. I so appreciate your feelings about your experience, as it has happened to me--now I have finally found some place that loves to have things I have made, and finds some comfort in them. I wish you to find somewhere to do the same--it feels so great.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> Back in the late 1980's I was asked to donate gently worn, professional attire for women reentering the work force. I had a beautiful navy blue suit I had made with a coordinating silk print blouse. The fabric alone was over $100, even back then. Two weeks later I happened to run into one of the women running the event wearing my suit (she was not the person I dealt with and didn't know who I was). I marched right up to her and asked what she was doing wearing my suit. She claimed she had just purchased it the previous day at the very store we were standing in. I loudly called her a liar and thief and could prove it. By this time store security came and wanted to know how I could possibly prove my statement. I had them make her remove the jacket and showed the woven name label that I had sewn into the lining.
> Come to find out that this woman stole almost every garment in her size that had been donated. She felt she was entitled to whatever she wanted as she so graciously donated 10 hours a week of her time. Forget that she and hubby had a sprawling villa on Miami Beach.
> She was prosecuted and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


Wow! It's good that you caught her and were able to prove what she had done. I doubt that I would have had the nerve, but I do wonder about places like this. It's such a shame that there are such unscrupulous people who have fooled legitimate charitable organizations into trusting them.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

So sorry for your disappointment. I think a lot of people who make craft items for bazaars can relate with you.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Susan Marie said:


> I recently made 5 winter hats and decided to give them to the coat donation group instead of the church bazaar group. Now I'm happy I did that. I don't usually check the prices they put on my donations, but I would have been mortified if I saw a hat go for 50 cents. Would you ever pay 50 cents for a hat you had handmade for you? No.


I would rather donate the money than spend time knitting, only for it to sell for less than the cost of the yarn.

I give my "designer" hand crafted, unique items to family. They know how much the yarn costs as they often buy it for me as presents, and they know how much time it takes to complete an item.

The only time I actually donate knitted items is if it's going to be worn or used for the person (or animal) that receives it i.e. hats and mittens to homeless centres, or blankets for animal rescue centres. They're the ones who appreciate the finished article.

For the church bazaar, either donate money, or buy yourself a pie. Less work and much less heartache.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Way to go!!! :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Did she get more than a piddling fine??


Different type of fraudulent event, but an example of another fraudster....Sheila Dixon, the former mayor of Baltimore had to leave office after it was discovered that she had STOLEN monetary gifts for poor children in the city of Baltimore. She got to keep her tidy pension, but here's the real kicker, she ran for mayor again this year! She didn't win in a close primary, but she is still running as a write-in candidate. My level of cynicism has been raised enough that it won't surprise me if she wins.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sorry your items were not appreciated. I'm with the other knitters, I would rather just donate directly to a shelter.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

A few years ago my mom made 2 ply baby circular baby shawls in an extremely intricate pattern,along with other items. she was not well the day of the church bazzaar to I filled in for her. Thank goodness I got there early they had priced moms baby shawl at $8 !!!!!!!! I was flipping out I scooped up ALL of my mom's things repriced them wow were the hens mad. 
Anything that didn't sell I took home and sold them for mom at some of my craft shows I went to.
There were a few old hens that would also pick out items before the bazzaar stash them under the table to buy for next to nothing when it was over or sell to thier friends .
It got so bad at one point that a rule had to be put in place that no bags ,boxes etc were allowed near the tables so no one could stash an item.
Unfortunately the worst offenders? Were the "fine ,upstanding,holier than thou " church ladies.
Mom and I gave up making items and would just write a check, or take an order with the money going directly to the church.
My grandma had a saying its not the people who choose to sit in the back of the church you have to worry about, it's the ones who march right up to sit piously in the front rows to watch out for.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Doriseve said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I am overwhelmed by your support. We always seem to knit more than there are people needing or wanting our beautiful knitting/crochet. We have no lack of suppliers of yarn, patterns etc. We, in the middle love to ply our trade, either to give or sell the beautiful items we make because of our habit. How are we to find a good outlet for skills? It's because of big box stores who import from 3rd world countries where workers are paid a pittance. It seems that all of us want a bargain. It's not a level playing field. At our Bazaar it seems that people will pay the correct money for a Blueberry pie, ie, $9.00 each. $10.00 for Lunch. Jam $5.00 and so on. But when it comes to our expensive hobby the people don't understand. Yarn companies and shops seem to know that we are addicted to colour and feel of yarns. Thus it's like cigarette smokers, only we have an end result of our habit. Gone are the days where a woman had to create all the clothes for her family. So what can we do about it. It's a big problem all over the world. An artist who paints pictures is valued, his art is displayed in Art Galleries and also sold. Why has knitting become a useless art? There are some people who seem to get good money for this art. Are we too folksy? We do create some wonderful stuff, however people want it for the same price as an article made in Equador or China, or anything sold in WalMart. Dress shops seem to get $100.00 for a sleeveless top. It beats me. We have to rise up and stand up and change the mindset of the world.


Actually, painters aren't valued as they should be, either. To display in an art gallery is a big expense. If you add the cost of good materials and hours of labour, paintings must sell for very good prices to let the artist make any profit at all. You'd be surprised how many people have asked my hubby to do a painting for them for nothing, not even the cost of materials.
It seems to be a universal problem.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> I live in Birmingham, UK...there's a lovely elderly lady that knits baby cardigans for the local charity shops, she spends her pension making and donating items. Unfortunately her efforts are not appreciated as they are sold for 50p each. What upsets me the most is that the charity shops could give her yarn that been donated to knit with but instead she uses her own money, its obvious that this lady is not well off.
> BTW. Donations of yarn to the charity shops is priced at £1-£2 per ball compared to 50p for a finished garment.


I've stopped knitting and giving to Acorns Hospice shops for the same reason. They sell the items as second-hand, not new. Demoralising to see your hard work being sold for pence.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

I am sad you had this experience. We should be reminded that this is a fund raiser for cause. We should want to pay a little more for charity.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I put this under the heading "Anything that can be removed will be removed". I do feel that if we see people stealing we must do something about it otherwise we are colluding with the perpetrator. Thieving starts in small ways & gets greater the more the person is successful. I appreciate that it is often very difficult to stand up & be counted but it needs to be done.



kdpa07734 said:


> I used to make scarves and hats for our homeless shelter. Took a fair amount in once and noticed, on my way out, that the employees were dividing my donations up between themselves. I was so mad.... But I kept walking and prayed for their eyes and hearts to be opened. I've noticed homemade things being taken from the nursing home Daddy was in... Found that same lady at the flea market a few weeks later with handmade stuff for sale. Didn't see anything I recognized, so I didn't accuse her of theft, but I sure gave her a look and reminded her where I knew her from. Some folks are just greedy and karma will get them.
> 
> On the instance of seeing a lady putting things aside for herself, I would've stated loudly, that this lovely lady is buying all of the things she was collecting and could we give her a big round of applause... She'd either put the things back or pay for them out of embarrassment.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Doriseve said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I am overwhelmed by your support. We always seem to knit more than there are people needing or wanting our beautiful knitting/crochet. We have no lack of suppliers of yarn, patterns etc. We, in the middle love to ply our trade, either to give or sell the beautiful items we make because of our habit. How are we to find a good outlet for skills? It's because of big box stores who import from 3rd world countries where workers are paid a pittance. It seems that all of us want a bargain. It's not a level playing field. At our Bazaar it seems that people will pay the correct money for a Blueberry pie, ie, $9.00 each. $10.00 for Lunch. Jam $5.00 and so on. But when it comes to our expensive hobby the people don't understand. Yarn companies and shops seem to know that we are addicted to colour and feel of yarns. Thus it's like cigarette smokers, only we have an end result of our habit. Gone are the days where a woman had to create all the clothes for her family. So what can we do about it. It's a big problem all over the world. An artist who paints pictures is valued, his art is displayed in Art Galleries and also sold. Why has knitting become a useless art? There are some people who seem to get good money for this art. Are we too folksy? We do create some wonderful stuff, however people want it for the same price as an article made in Equador or China, or anything sold in WalMart. Dress shops seem to get $100.00 for a sleeveless top. It beats me. We have to rise up and stand up and change the mindset of the world.


I have been to Goderich many many times and it is a waterfront town like mine there are many many well heeled people in that community,and Canadians seem to have a thing for church bazzaars because they think they can buy cheap.
I was in a craft sale a few years ago with a knitted dress set I had designed as I went along to make a truly unique baby outfit.
A woman about my age came by looked at it and loudly exclaimed for all to hear that she had the same pattern and could make it too.
I asked her if it was the same pattern, she gave an emphatic yes.
That was it! I firmly but nicely that she must be mistaking this for another pattern as absolutely NO pattern was used and it is MY design, but if she could show me HER pattern I will happily apologise. 
She turned about 20 shades of red, huffed and walked away. I am not normally grouchy but don't claim something I designed that you have the very pattern I will call bul++hit everytime.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

$10.00 for a luncheon and 75 cents for a hand made item ? Seriously???
Something wrong with this value system for sure!!! "Church Bazaar" hmmmm
:sm16:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I stopped making things for our bazaar because they would not ask a fair price for the things I made. They sold a lot, but I just decided that my time and materials were worth more than that. If you are selling to homeless or very poor people, then I have no problem with it, but when people who are obviously fairly well off can't pay a fair price, it's about the same as stealing. If it has no value to them, then I'll give it away. I'm sorry you had to find this out as it is very hurtful. However, if you give it away, you will get pleasure from that!


----------



## Eileen K (Nov 8, 2016)

I totally agree with you - I was asked to make some jewelry for our parish fair - where I know it would be sold for one or two dollars. I responded that based on how they price their goods, I would far rather just buy a number of raffle tickets. I am willing to support the parish, and I suppose I could use artistic wire and plastic beads, but I prefer not to make junk and my time alone is worth more than a dollar or two.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Those people who can't appreciate the talent and time it takes to make a handmade item and are ignorant of the cost the materials are arrogant in their callous treatment of others. I had the same thing happen with some baked goods - the woman in charge priced my chocolate/caramel/pecan turtles far below what even the ingredients cost. I decided never to donate to any activity where this particular woman was involved with pricing. It's been years since this incident and I'm still angry about what happened.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> I hesitated to add my opinion after reading each reply..until I came to Kitchiel. It seems that the majority feel that being appreciated as an artist is more important than helping the church charity. Most would rather give away their items than sell them at a cheap rate, and yet, the church benefits from the sale - and most retailers know that sales VOLUME is what makes them successful. Sure, the church could charge boutique prices for our lovely work, but when the bazzar is over they need money, not art. We need to ask ourselves WHY we are donating - perhaps it would be better to donate the money we would have spent on supplies rather than the item itself.


Why should our work be literally given away for pennies on the $ ?? This is the very reason why handwork is undervalued. Why should someone tiol for hundreds of hours, pay the supplies,to see the item go for less than the supplies.
You quote walmart makes it up in volume, when was the last time you saw HANDMADE sweaters,scarfs,mittens, shawls etc at Walmart? The way I see it if you only want to pay , or afford Walmart prices? shop at walmart.
I would rather just donate the cash than give away hours and hours of work for nothing.
Many people "shop" at church affairs because they know they can buy cheap. At our church baazars we have even had boutique store owners come in looking to score cheap goods just to resell in their shop.
We are not in the depression days where handmade was pretty much the norm, hadnmade quality is just that quality and should be priced and paid accordingly


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I know people won't buy them if the cost is what they're really worth. How sad. I knit and crochet for people who enjoy my creations and otherwise give to charity.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Your work was quality and the yarns not cheap looking. I'm sorry you experienced this, but it is why I don't donate handmade items.


----------



## Sandiegen (Oct 24, 2016)

I have been at such an event and they bought next to me a small banana bread for $5 and told me they would love to buy one of my husbands pieces of jewelry made from stainless steal for a very special friend, but could not afford it, it cost $2.50! Then walked of talking to a companion how she could not get home fast enough to have some of the bread. Like they said they care more about there stomach then even a special friend.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

user17143 said:


> My grandma had a saying its not the people who choose to sit in the back of the church you have to worry about, it's the ones who march right up to sit piously in the front rows to watch out for.


A little church we attended a few years ago had few like that. I never felt welcome and they snubbed our ADHD GS. I tried to get into the ladies group and start a craft group...I must have had the plague with the looks got. They were truly snobs. I told DH it'd he wanted to go there, he'd go alone. Funny thing, 2 years later our preacher retired from there because of the same (the attitudes of the ' better than thou' folks). I give money to Shriners, local firemen for burn units and local animal shelters. My crafting is for loved ones and myself, with limited donations to preemies, veterans and cancer units.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Briegeen said:


> I put this under the heading "Anything that can be removed will be removed". I do feel that if we see people stealing we must do something about it otherwise we are colluding with the perpetrator. Thieving starts in small ways & gets greater the more the person is successful. I appreciate that it is often very difficult to stand up & be counted but it needs to be done.


I am not diplomatic and would have ended up in jail myself. If it pops in head it comes out my mouth. I did let them know later that I would not be donating again and why. It probably didn't do any good. I've washed my hands of that bunch, there's too many that really need help and appreciate it.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I suggest keeping a few of them in your car and give them to people you see on the street that may need them. I just roll down the window and ask "wonder if you could use this, I have an extra."


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

I think another poster described it well when she said that people may regard handmade bazaar items as a yard-sale. This is unfortunate. 

One technique to show that a handmade item is new, is to attach the yarn label, or a portion of the yarn label which shows the content and washing instructions. If you do not have a yarn label in beautiful condition, a simple business-card-sized tag may be typed up and printed, with the yarn content, washing instructions, and even mentioning that the item is hand-knit (or lovingly hand-knit)... you might even include your name (or first name only). The yarn label or handmade tag can be attached to the item with a colorful bit of matching or contrasting yarn. Having a label or tag seems to signify that the item is new, whereas the lack of a label or tag may signal that the item has been pre-owned.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

next time just donate the price of the yarn, and no one will feel bad about it. hugs


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I know. People think that our time and talent don't matter.
> They want things for nothing.
> I guy I worked with asked me to make him two pair of baby booties. I told him the price was $2.50 each pair.
> He gave me $2.50 for both pair.
> ...


I know how you feel, an acquaintance asked me to show her what I had for babies, she wanted a few things for a new born because she can't knit or crochet. She chose 2 hats 3 pairs of booties and 1 sweater.

I told her I wanted at least $15.00 for all, she only had a 100 hundred dollar bill, I didn't have the change. She said I have $2.50 and gave it to me. To this day she has not pay the rest.
I didn't even get the money I spent for the yarn, lesson learn, will not trust her again.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> Back in the late 1980's I was asked to donate gently worn, professional attire for women reentering the work force. I had a beautiful navy blue suit I had made with a coordinating silk print blouse. The fabric alone was over $100, even back then. Two weeks later I happened to run into one of the women running the event wearing my suit (she was not the person I dealt with and didn't know who I was). I marched right up to her and asked what she was doing wearing my suit. She claimed she had just purchased it the previous day at the very store we were standing in. I loudly called her a liar and thief and could prove it. By this time store security came and wanted to know how I could possibly prove my statement. I had them make her remove the jacket and showed the woven name label that I had sewn into the lining.
> Come to find out that this woman stole almost every garment in her size that had been donated. She felt she was entitled to whatever she wanted as she so graciously donated 10 hours a week of her time. Forget that she and hubby had a sprawling villa on Miami Beach.
> She was prosecuted and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrselaine (Nov 2, 2016)

Someone on another yarn list said she had crocheted a beautiful baby blanket set for a baby shower. She later heard some gals talking and one of them said..."all she gave me was some crocheted crap". After hearing about that I decided never to make anything for someone who doesn't appreciate all my time and money. I either give to my family or someone who appreciates it...or I make hats and little blankets for Preemies. Someone that doesn't knit or crochet has no idea of the time it takes....plus the time spent shopping for the yarn and the cost.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ten pages of stories on this subject and I bet we are not done yet. It is a universal problem and truly I feel your frustration and pain. I have experienced all of the same problems. So here are a few random thoughts. The same people running your bazaar or charity are also running your church, you don't know how your cash donation will be handled either. Finding a real need where your contributions are valued is key to satisfaction of your intentions. On another side..I worked in a fabric store for years. One day a lady came in looking for fabric printed with the pillow tops popular then. She said she sold so many she couldn't keep up and needed more supplies. I said "gee, how much do you sell them for? Answer $10 I showed her the price of the pillow forms or batting, thread, trims, pillow fabric, 60 mile round trip, cost of booth table, she wasn't breaking even let alone paying herself anything for her time. She was a sweet person and she needed the income. It was a shock to her because she did not think in business terms at all. So she maybe raised her price to 12 or15 dollars. A well dressed woman came in looking for fabrics. She made boxes, beautiful ones, way underpriced and sold as fast as she made them. I said you can't be breaking even with those prices. She said she didn't care, she just liked to make them. I said but you are in competition with women who really need the income, they can't afford to give their creations away. Her boxes were below wholesale and being snapped up to resell. She is in a different category and should be selling in a different venue. That is one of my pet peeves. Go to an art fair or craft show and it is full of imported, mass produced stuff in competition with hand made local things.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am curious did they do the same to others who donated knitted garments?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can relate! A few years ago both my husband and I made items for our church bazaar, he made wooden items that they sold for $2.00. I had made several craft items as well as knitted dish clothes, which they put a price of 2 for $1.00!!! Then the last few hours, everything was half price. That was the end for us. Most people think the churches should be giving it away I think. Yet it is suppose to be making money for various programs.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I know how you feel. No one understands the time and cost to make something. Ever one wants something for nothing.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> Back in the late 1980's I was asked to donate gently worn, professional attire for women reentering the work force. I had a beautiful navy blue suit I had made with a coordinating silk print blouse. The fabric alone was over $100, even back then. Two weeks later I happened to run into one of the women running the event wearing my suit (she was not the person I dealt with and didn't know who I was). I marched right up to her and asked what she was doing wearing my suit. She claimed she had just purchased it the previous day at the very store we were standing in. I loudly called her a liar and thief and could prove it. By this time store security came and wanted to know how I could possibly prove my statement. I had them make her remove the jacket and showed the woven name label that I had sewn into the lining.
> Come to find out that this woman stole almost every garment in her size that had been donated. She felt she was entitled to whatever she wanted as she so graciously donated 10 hours a week of her time. Forget that she and hubby had a sprawling villa on Miami Beach.
> She was prosecuted and I proudly joined the list of witnesses against her.


Good for you.......I like your style. We need more like you on this planet. thanks


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Obviously the people pricing the items were not crafters. It is difficult when your hard work and investment is not appreciated. Possibly next year if you have the time you could volunteer your expertise to mark the knitted/crocheted items for them. It would help increase what they make and you could educate them at the same time.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

That is awful like the lady that found a nice baby blanket( she had gifted) at a thrift store never used. People don't appreciate what we do. So sorry.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What an awful experience especially as you made those things with your heart. May I suggest you give a batch of cupcakes or brownies next time, if you are so inclined to ever donate again, they will make more than .75 and you can save your time and effort for loved ones or "gifting" 
As a buyer I would have questioned why the prices were so low, ( being a knitter maybe even chastised them somewhat) bought them all and given them to the first person that needed a hat etc. with the statement of someone knew you needed this, please pass the kindness forward.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Fran In Lakewood said:


> Selling handmade items is like sex - if I like you, it is free; if not, you can't pay me enough!


well said!!!!!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> I put this under the heading "Anything that can be removed will be removed". I do feel that if we see people stealing we must do something about it otherwise we are colluding with the perpetrator. Thieving starts in small ways & gets greater the more the person is successful. I appreciate that it is often very difficult to stand up & be counted but it needs to be done.


agree 100%


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to suffer such an experience. People truly don't understand how much time,effort and money we put into these things. I hated it when they would pick something up and say they could make it cheaper or Aunt Susie could make it cheaper.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have been knitting baby blankets for those in neeed, which I give to the Foundation Office of our local hospital, at their request. they in turn give them to the young girls and women who have nothing when they come in - i.e. young street girls - and have been told that the thank-yous are so genuine it brings tears to their eyes. now that is appreciation.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> I think another poster described it well when she said that people may regard handmade bazaar items as a yard-sale. This is unfortunate.
> 
> One technique to show that a handmade item is new, is to attach the yarn label, or a portion of the yarn label which shows the content and washing instructions. If you do not have a yarn label in beautiful condition, a simple business-card-sized tag may be typed up and printed, with the yarn content, washing instructions, and even mentioning that the item is hand-knit (or lovingly hand-knit)... you might even include your name (or first name only). The yarn label or handmade tag can be attached to the item with a colorful bit of matching or contrasting yarn. Having a label or tag seems to signify that the item is new, whereas the lack of a label or tag may signal that the item has been pre-owned.


Great idea! I always include a yarn label when I gift items - mainly to show fiber content and washing instructions - but sometimes " inadvertently " leave a price tag on the yarn to indicate its value. 
I like those printable gift tags that humorously leave spaces for how much yarn it required (in yards) how many hours it took to make the items, and how many times you frogged it to get it right!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

50 cents??? Are you kidding me?? Obviously these people that were in charge of the pricing are not crafters, because if they were they would understand the time, cost, etc. that goes into these items!! I don't blame you for being upset as i would have been as well! I think you did the right thing!! I would much rather my hard work go to someone that appreciates it!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Sad situation. At least you learned not to donate next year. There are so many homeless shelters that would love to have them.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

So glad you remained firm. Art is art. I'd never sell myself short- I'd rather gift it to those who appreciate it. :sm22: :sm24:


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

....From a slightly different point of view..

I am Assistant Manager of the local branch of a well known, national, charity shop in the UK.
I would say to any of you ladies and gents, if you plan to donate your items to a charity shop (for them to sell) always phone them beforehand and ask if they CAN sell your items. 
When I'm sorting items for sale I have to comply with my companies policies. One of which regarding soft toys, for example, says that I cannot sell any that don't have the appropriate CE labels (proving compliance with safety regulations in this country) 
As an amateur painter, daughter of a knitting/crocheting wonder woman and mother to a jewellery-making genius, it breaks my heart to send these items for recycling, knowing how much time and skill, not to mention money and love that has gone into creating them, but that is the only option available to me.

If people phone before donating hand knitted items I always advise them to call some of the smaller, local charities which don't have to follow the same procedures as us, or as others have mentioned...donate to a charity that will USE the item. 
My mom used to donate her baby wear and preemie items to the local 'special care baby unit' at the hospital; dog blankets and cat beds to a local animal shelter; hats, scarves and gloves to the homeless shelter etc ....her items were always used and appreciated, but this is, in part, because she called them first to ask if they could use her items and if so what items would be most useful to them.

....and to everyone out there, as others have said, don't under value your time and skill. My mom often made items for selling at fayre's etc but quickly learnt to make them only small novelty items that were quick to make using left over yarns to be sold for cheap prices so she could feel happy for 'doing her bit' without feeling the inevitable resentment that is caused by being under appreciated. 

Regards
Crafty Lady UK's daughter


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Some of these people, don't knit, so they wouldn't have a clue about prices etc.....


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

thomsonact said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm with you! I may have just picked them up right then! I'm sure you have friends and family that would love them as Christmas gifts!


Ditto! :sm24:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I was very lucky. I made afghans, dozens of socks in all sizes, baby layettes etc. for my children's school at Christmas. Sometimes they never got to the table, because someone bought them before they were put on table. I was always told what the person paid for them. I was always sent a letter telling me that they appreciated the work I did for the Christmas sale. I would have done exactly what you did if that had been my experience.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Your items are lovely. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

crafty lady UK said:


> ....From a slightly different point of view..
> 
> I am Assistant Manager of the local branch of a well known, national, charity shop in the UK.
> I would say to any of you ladies and gents, if you plan to donate your items to a charity shop (for them to sell) always phone them beforehand and ask if they CAN sell your items.
> ...


nice post with important advice for everyone.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I've never heard of a church bazaar charging so little for handmade items! I would absolutely take the items back and either donate them to another bazaar, or to a charity that can give them to people who are cold and need them. Or, as suggested, give them as gifts. That was very disrespectful and/or ignorant. Don't give to them again. Pastor Diane


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Just a thought: There are wonderful little signs about why a quilt costs so much. You might look for one or make one up about why hand-knit or crochet items costs so much as well. The cost of yarn, the time put into the item, etc. Place it next to your items and perhaps people will appreciate them more.


----------



## pennyforyourthoughts (Jun 2, 2014)

I had the same sort of issue with my handspun yarns. When I was building up my fiber stash a few years ago I was doing a fair amount of trade back in yarn for pounds of fiber with several alpaca farms. Some were underselling my yarn terribly for the sake of a quick sale. My yarns were spread about the state quickly that way, but at what cost?!.... they were undercutting me as an artist.


----------



## Artteacher (Nov 8, 2016)

I work hard at my church Christmas bazaar and am also an avid knitter. We have such a hard time pricing items because if we price them what they are worth, no one buys them. We never want to insult or disrespect the crafter, whether it is a knitted or crocheted piece or a handcrafted item of any kind. As a result, we ask the crafter what their suggestion for a price is and what is the lowest price they would want us to accept. We often return items to the artist that do not sell because we don't want to upset that person by selling it cheaply. It is such a shame that we cannot add the cost of our labor to the cost of materials. I also make stained glass pieces from my small pieces of extra glass that repeatedly sell for less that the cost of the materials. I once donated a 12 x 18 stained glass flower to a Mennonite auction for their retirement community. It sold for $17, rather than the $150 it should have. I usually donate my knitting to World Vision for underprivileged children throughout the world. It is a crime that most people do not value handcrafted items more than the cheap Walmart ones.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

I found this information quite disrespectful. You gave from your heart and were rebuffed. Unfortunately, I have heard this circumstance more often than I would like to. It also happened at our church bazaar a couple of times in previous years, so we only do baking and jellies and jams now. Just know that many, many people really respect you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

That's why it is always "safer" to give things away and even then you may suffer insult. Whoever was pricing hand-made things for your fund raiser was being ridiculous and probably had a jealousy problem--women can be really mean to other women.

I miss my little friend who passed away over a year ago now. She knit and crocheted but loved making little crocheted things when away from home, like little hearts around Valentines Day, wreaths for Christmas and book marker crosses that she would give away to complete strangers passing by--it always brought a smile and a warm thank you. When she would go out with friends for lunch, she would make enough for the entire wait staff and her friends. Whenever I'm feeling grumpy, I think of her--I have a bowl on my coffee table with these little treasurers.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree and that is the reason I never donate to a church bazaar. I often sell my hand made items at juried craft fairs where it is possible to get a decent price. in fact I have had folks tell me I should charge more. IMO people who shop at high end craft fairs seem to recognize the work and dollars involved in the craft/item and are willing to pay the price.


Jessica-Jean said:


> People - knitters included - are often lazy.
> It is easier to hand over a bag to the person running the fundraiser.
> To sell - even to raise funds for the same cause - at a high-end art and crafts fair requires time, effort, fees ... Do you see where I'm going with this?
> 
> You are right, but people aren't all willing to do the more.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my that is terrible putting them prices on your work


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

You need to remember a church bazaar is not the same as a craft show. At a bazaar, yes people do expect to get things cheaper sometimes because they think people make items simply to occupy their time. 
A craft show is different, at least in my experience. The last I attended had nice quality items, like felted mittens lined with fleece, loomed rugs, soaps, gourmet candy etc. Things were pricey, but not out of reach and most booths seemed to be making sales.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sometimes it takes other knitters and crocheters to understand how much time and care goes into each project. I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> You need to remember a church bazaar is not the same as a craft show. At a bazaar, yes people do expect to get things cheaper sometimes because they think people make items simply to occupy their time.
> A craft show is different, at least in my experience. The last I attended had nice quality items, like felted mittens lined with fleece, loomed rugs, soaps, gourmet candy etc. Things were pricey, but not out of reach and most booths seemed to be making sales.


Why should it be different,it takes the same materials,the same hours to produce an item it should be on the shoulders of EVERY baazzar committee to realize the costs involved to the donor.
People will continue to buy when they see that just because the money is going to charities doesn't mean a windfall for them.! Shoppers at these event need to realize it is NOT a garage ,rummage thrift sale!
Sheesh we seem sometimes to be our own worst enemies.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, that is truly ridiculous. I would expect those prices on low quality second hand goods.

When knitting for charity, it is best to use cheap machine washable yarns. Sometimes those pricing the items have no idea what they're doing.

I think $10.00 is a reasonable price for lunch. If I couldn't afford to spend that amount on food, I would certainly NOT be knitting expensive items for charity, especially not that one.

I have been similarly annoyed by women pricing items at a school fete. Even if the yarn is cheap, selling items for less than the cost price is an insult to the crafter as many hours have been spent on the work. I once made fairy cushions with lace all around the outside. They were selling them for 50 cents each.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

That really is heartbreaking, and I would have felt the same way.


----------



## poplardebo (Apr 21, 2013)

I am in SC, and there is a seafarer's ministry to supply seamen who work on the ships in inclement weather with knitted or crocheted hats. They are very appreciative of the donations. We do this through our Baptist Associations in SC, but I'll bet you can find this ministry especially if you live on the coast. Think of how cold it must get for those men and women. They would be more than happy to have warm heads! If you are affiliated with a church, there are many ministries that our handmade items can help. I do caps for NIC-U for our hospital, plus there are so many homeless shelters or just use the opportunity to hand one to a stranger you meet. People can be thrifty, but wanting something for nothing is ridiculous. I guess that's why I've never been rich; I pay the price and would hope others would do the same. People are so insensitive. Here's a quote to share when someone says that they can get it cheaper or wouldn't pay that: "I'm sorry dear, but in order for you to insult me I must first value your opinion. Nice try, though." This is a true statement if there ever was. I don't consider it ugly; just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

thomsonact said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm with you! I may have just picked them up right then! I'm sure you have friends and family that would love them as Christmas gifts!


Me too!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you, but, good for you for taking a stance and doing something about it.


----------



## doribrandt (Oct 9, 2016)

I donated a baby sweater and hat to an auction for a school for special needs children. It sold for $25. The person who bought it brought it back and wanted me to exchange it for a different color. I told her I wouldn't knit the hat for $25. I've never donated anything again.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent, you did speak out so give yourself a pat on the back. I am racking my brain re the effect of little actions & the saying re a mosquito which I think we can apply when we decide to walk the straight & narrow.



kdpa07734 said:


> I am not diplomatic and would have ended up in jail myself. If it pops in head it comes out my mouth. I did let them know later that I would not be donating again and why. It probably didn't do any good. I've washed my hands of that bunch, there's too many that really need help and appreciate it.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so glad you spoke up for yourself....some people think that going to a church bazaar is like going to a flea market & it sounds like the people who priced your beautiful products had a mind set of a flea market....I'm with you, I'd rather give my items away than be subject to ridiculously low prices....and you can bet there will be people looking at your items & saying "would you take 50 cents for an item they've priced at 75 cents..


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

user17143 said:


> Why should it be different,it takes the same materials,the same hours to produce an item it should be on the shoulders of EVERY baazzar committee to realize the costs involved to the donor.
> People will continue to buy when they see that just because the money is going to charities doesn't mean a windfall for them.! Shoppers at these event need to realize it is NOT a garage ,rummage thrift sale!
> Sheesh we seem sometimes to be our own worst enemies.


I don't disagree with you, just pointing out the PERCEPTION is different. Of course it takes the same time/money/skill regardless. It is the perception that needs to change


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I feel your pain. I used to make quilts and donated one to my church to raffle or sell. They had a silent auction and let a full size bed quit go for $45. I was furious. If that is what they thought it was worth I would have given them the $45 and kept the quilt. I would have rather given it to a shelter. Anyway, that is the last item I donated to my church. I have seen the pitiful amounts they charge for hand crafted items, and would rather give my work to a womens shelter or something of that sort.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I donate most of my work to charity.
Love to give to helping others and know that they appreciate my work. 

I know when I give it to a church bazaar, it will be priced at a lot less than it is worth.
It is just for them to make money from selling the iterms. I donated them and don't look back.

It is when someone asks me to make it for them and they want to pay way less than I paid for yarn or fabric to make the item.
That is when I really feel disrespected.

I have learned to say that I only make things for charity. That is so much easier than having them haggle over the price.
I have had people come up to me and say they bought a scarf for $25 and then want me to make another for just a couple of dollars.
"You can make these right? I bet you could make the same ones for just a coupld of bucks!"
They won't pay you. But, they think nothing of paying a high price for it in a store.
Dick


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

my SIL called me one day several years ago and wanted me to make a scarf for her to give to her granddaughter for Christmas--she wanted me to do it for free--and she knits! she just likes to have "people" to do for her so she can get the glory--I told her no and I guess she got the message because she has never asked again--and that wasn't the first time she did that to me--unfortunately I let her the first time around--I learned my lesson


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

The best selling items at our church's bazaar is single serving of cookies in snack baggies. I don't knit much for the bazaar because shoppers at church sales expect closing-time-at-a-yard-sale prices for good quality handwork but willingly buy silly little fru-frus at surprising prices. I gladly knit prayer shawls that are given away and I participate in drives to knit warm items that are distributed at schools with a large number of low income students. Those items are truly appreciated. But I stopped knitting for homeless persons in our community. Having volunteered at shelters I know there are a good number of places homeless persons here can get fresh clothing. It's worn and trashed, never laundered, including hand knit hats, etc. that aren't worn even as long as they take to knit.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

One year our primary school was having a hard time trying to form a fete committee. I suggested we don't have a fete, save everyone the trouble ( as there was a lack of interest anyway) and ask families to donate what they would have spent if it had been held. That way we would save a lot of hassle and still make some money. Well, that went down like a lead balloon!!


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

pfjenson said:


> my SIL called me one day several years ago and wanted me to make a scarf for her to give to her granddaughter for Christmas--she wanted me to do it for free--and she knits! she just likes to have "people" to do for her so she can get the glory--I told her no and I guess she got the message because she has never asked again--and that wasn't the first time she did that to me--unfortunately I let her the first time around--I learned my lesson


Some people are selfish, I had a woman at my children's school ask me to knit school cardigans for her twins (4 cardigans in total)......she said she would buy me 10 cigarettes to pay for them lol
I don't even knit my own children's school sweaters they get stained, pulled,stretched and sometimes torn, I buy cheap cotton ones from the supermarket so I can put them on a hot wash and they're cheap to replace. (£3-£4 each)
As for paying me with 10 cigarettes......I don't smoke so have no idea what I'd even do with those. The funniest thing is I don't know the woman by name, I just said no thank you and she never asked again.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have to fully agree with you--and although I "sell" my hats for $10.00 each--I prefer to give them charity. I've always realized that it is impossible to receive the amount our work is worth--but, for some to "undersell"--that is a tragedy. Especially since you were not the one to set such a low price. I knit chemo hats for women with breast cancer, pediatric chemo hats, hats for a local nursing home, baby hats to be included in layette sets for low-income families--and, of course, have knit many, many adult and baby sweaters (mostly gifts) throughout the years I've been knitting (since 1962). It is rewarding to give to charity--and they are always so appreciative. It would be nice if we could earn a little with our hard work--but, nowadays, most people don't even appreciate the craft. So for me, it's just better to give. Regret your experience, but stick with your talent for others who will welcome your items.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd avoid the church bazaar thing now too. In one case we found the volunteers took the best stuff out to their cars before the sale even started. Never put a dime in the kitty. 
Now, when I donate I make sure that either it's a "direct to charity" donation or I'm in charge of the sale.
I remember being totally shocked by the 15 foot high pile of hand knit hats, mittens, sweaters etc donated to an Indian reservation here in Colorado. They didn't use any of it. When I think of the folks who worked so hard on those items, often sacrificing to buy the yarn...it made my blood boil. Now I'm very VERY careful about what and where I send when there's an appeal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Great idea! I always include a yarn label when I gift items - mainly to show fiber content and washing instructions - but sometimes " inadvertently " leave a price tag on the yarn to indicate its value.
> I like those *printable gift tags that humorously leave spaces for how much yarn it required (in yards) how many hours it took to make the items, and how many times you frogged it to get it right!*


Would you happen to have a link to such tags?? They do sound like a good idea.
Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> ... They won't pay you. But, they think nothing of paying a high price for it in a store. ...


Too true!!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

that hurts me probably as much as it does you. so cruel


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'd avoid the church bazaar thing now too. In one case we found the volunteers took the best stuff out to their cars before the sale even started. Never put a dime in the kitty.
> Now, when I donate I make sure that either it's a "direct to charity" donation or I'm in charge of the sale.
> I remember being totally shocked by the 15 foot high pile of hand knit hats, mittens, sweaters etc donated to an Indian reservation here in Colorado. They didn't use any of it. When I think of the folks who worked so hard on those items, often sacrificing to buy the yarn...it made my blood boil. Now I'm very VERY careful about what and where I send when there's an appeal.


Yes, I once had someone running a craft stall for a school take my best table runner and napkin set for herself.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

People do not realize the worth of hand made items.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe someone could start another discussion, setting out the better types of places we can donate the fruits of our labour.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kdpa07734, I like the way you think. Had to laugh at your reply. Thank you for the smile you put on my face.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

So sorry!

I knit wash cloths for my quilting guild's boutique table at our show every second year. They all are sold immediately as are some scarves that others knit. I watch for sales to buy the materials.

Michael's has a huge yarn sale. Not wash cloth cotton though. Last year I was able to get it for a dollar a skein and knit one cloth a week.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Doriseve said:


> I knitted and donated hats and scarves to my church Bazaar. When I went to see everything I was horrified to see the prices they had put on my items. 75 cents for an item that cost me $8 in materials. 50 cents on a babies hat. And so on. I was told not to make a fuss as there were a few people behind me. I asked for stickers and changed the prices for much below what they should be. I said that if they didn't sell at those prices, I would take them back. As you can see they didn't sell. I will give them away rather than sell at ridiculous prices. Apparently they made over $3,700. They had a luncheon for which they charged $10. For me, a Senior, that was too much. It tells me that people would rather spend money on their stomach than items for Xmas gifts.


This is why I no longer knit for charity shops. Sometimes they sell the items for less than the cost of the buttons. I sometimes knit for charities where the items are donated to the needy.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I would have packed it all up and let them know you will not be donating again. There are a lot of organizations that would love your items. I like to donate to abused women, the fire hall for emergency winter clothing, and to the children's hospital. I'm sure you can find a lot of places that are in need and would love your work.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I knit hats and donate them to our Special Santa Program. They give a jacket, hat & gloves, a book and a toy to kids in need. I'd rather do that than sell at a bazaar! Who knows where that money really goes.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

your work is lovely whomever priced it has no appreciation for the work that goes into making the items.
Im sorry you were treated so disrespectively.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Lorikeet said:


> Maybe someone could start another discussion, setting out the better types of places we can donate the fruits of our labour.


That's a good idea. Maybe someone will. I'll be off to Mexico next month for the winter and will only have spotty internet. I'm interested in knowing the ideas.
I'll be knitting Prayer Shawls for friends in my church to which I belong when I'm there.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sorry that happened to you. :sm03:


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

I am so glad that you have had such support from fellow knitters and crochet folk. I don't think I have seen so many responses to an article like yours in ages. It is great that you took back your items and will dispose of them as you choose. How could anyone price things so cheaply is beyond me. Bet they have paid more than your prices for things at Walmart or any store, for items that are made in China and factory made by the thousands. And we wonder why the items don't last. Most people do not understand the difference between acrylic and wool. Even the prices of acrylic have gone up considerably and also are much nicer than they were a few years ago. Still, some acrylic is priced around $10.00 also. Keep making the things you love and donate them to places that will appreciate your work. Hopefully with time this hurt will pass and you will find someplace that loves your work.


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

That is unbelievable! I don't blame you! Glad you have them to do something with yourself. I would never make items for that bazaar again! People spend money on things they really want. There's no reason to devalue the contribution of your time and materials.


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

Your items are just wonderful! It always burns me up when I see a fabulous blanket somebody clearly put their heart and soul into making, thinking it would be a Family Heirloom, only to wind up in the Goodwill being sold for about $4. I rescue such blankets every chance I get, give them a good hone where they'll be appreciated )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iblimey said:


> ... Bet they have paid more than your prices for things at Walmart or any store, for items that are made in China and factory made by the thousands. And we wonder why the items don't last. ...


This spring - during the time when people are stuffing hats into pockets when the sun is strong and subsequently losing them - I found a 100% cotton, made in China, machine-knit toque with a tag from ALDO in a parking lot. The fabric and stitch pattern are perfect. Knitted flat, but it has a neat 'chain' selvedge with a neatly 'linked' seam. However, there weren't any decrease worked to the top, and they only ran a single strand of yarn through all hundred stitches to draw it closed. Naturally, that single strand was too taut and it broke. I brought it home, unravelled enough to get the stitches all on the needles and - working in the round - redid the top with plenty of decreases and finished with a stress-free few rows of i-cord. I pulled the i-cord to the inside and wove in my end. A trip through the washer and dryer, and it'll be used for years to come, _despite_ having been somewhat shoddily constructed originally.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Ladies at the local library were very upset when they gave 3 of their knitted blankets made from squares to a local charity shop. Someone found them sitting next to the industrial bin (dumpster).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> Ladies at the local library were very upset when they gave 3 of their knitted blankets made from squares to a local charity shop. Someone found them sitting next to the industrial bin (dumpster).


Talk about disrespect!!!! The nerve of them!!! If the charity shop didn't want them, couldn't they have just said so?? Unbelievable and unacceptable!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That happened yo me once for our church bazaar and I too said I wasn't willing to sell my items so cheap! People just don't get the value of hand made items!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Talk about disrespect!!!! The nerve of them!!! If the charity shop didn't want them, couldn't they have just said so?? Unbelievable and unacceptable!! :sm06: :sm06:


That is what happened all the time at the Salvos where I worked. They said that hand knitted/crocheted items weren't saleable. I always told my friends to donate their items to the smaller charity shops nearby. There is one called MOSH which helps suicide victims and I usually donate to them.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

People don't realize the time and cost involved in donated items. What I make for donation I give to a local school for their clothing drive for less fortunate children.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

The volunteering woman that took the donated items and sold them for her own profit deserves to get spit in the face. The worst kind of humans are the ones that take advantage of other people's desperation. People won't donate money since corrupt governments from poor countries and swindlers steal it, so donators hope that giving products instead of money would actually reach the people in need, and even then volunteers take the best stuff for themselves. I hate the modern darwinistic logic "if you want something, fight for it yourself", charity organisations were made specially for people that can't get something themselves.


----------



## jxsmit56 (Oct 14, 2015)

Evidently the people that priced your work have never put an ounce of effort into making something. You were right to pull your items.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Golly, I am so very sorry this happened to you - it's heart-breaking. Especially when we don't/can't put a price on our hand-knits it is frustrating to see what others will do - next time (IF there is a next time for you!) ask before donating items, Who will price them? Can I put a 'suggested' price on them? Who/what are the proceeds going to?[entire church budget? specific programs? missions? etc]
I don't sell my work, but love to *give away*! There are many charities where people are so happy to receive some hand-made items knit just for them : )


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

What really makes you feel special is when you anonymously donate knitted hats to a Cancer treatment center when you go with your SIL and next time you visit with her you see one of the patients wearing one of your "donated" hats ..............nothing like the warm tummy feeling you get........no $$ can beat that feeling.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I was asked to donate a hand quilted queen sized quilt ,did, it was auctioned off for 150$ It had taken me almost 2 years to make and the price of the fabrics was not cheap. Never again.


----------



## crochet4u (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm with you I would rather give away those items rather than sell at those prices. 
Your hats were beautiful made with love!


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

I can sympathise as some years ago I donated several items I had knitted, baby clothes, doll clothes, hats gloves and scarfs to a school. I had also baked lots of cakes for sale too. They were selling them at their Christmas Fair and I was so upset to see the prices they sold them for I would never donate knitted items again. I would far rather give the items away and just donate cash.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm in our Church's knitting circle and our vicar likes us to get busy making things for various exhibitions and fundraisers. But we also get given a lot of yarn oddments and frequently the yarn is provided for anything we make for the Church.

I was disappointed to see some toys I'd made get priced very low for a Church Bazaar. My friend doing the pricing said if they were priced realistically, no-one would buy them. Well no-one bought them at the knock-down price either. I was told they'd be put in the Christmas gift charity shoe boxes to the needy elsewhere in the world. I was happy with this. The items would probably be more appreciated! And to be honest, I would only make something for the bazaar now that was getting raffled - even if it was one of many prizes in the same draw.

The Christmas gift shoebox appeal is one that we've had to "shop around" to get involved with … many of these will only allowed brand-new MANUFACTURED toys to be included in the box. There are several shoebox appeals in existence for various charities. If you want to make things for people who NEED them - do your homework first!!



whitetail said:


> I learned that also. If I do make something it is small and differently not with expensive yarn. People going to bazaars are looking for bargains so don't want to spend much.


Exactly - when attending bazaars I don't want to spend much - I'll freely admit that. I only go to (mainly) look at the second hand bargains and maybe have a home-made cake or tart with a cup of tea whilst there. The parish church is in the town centre - I can get some bargains after picking up my grocery shopping and having a snack and drink there is still a lot cheaper than going to a snack bar or café. And it's probably better, if donating crafted items to a fundraiser to keep it small and use scraps of yarn leftover from other projects.

As for Craft Fairs - to be perfectly honest I generally only attend these to have a look around and get inspiration for some items I might decide to make myself - basically I'll "steal" ideas for my next project! Of course I'm not selling anything, I only make stuff that I give as gifts to loved ones!



Jessica-Jean said:


> This spring - during the time when people are stuffing hats into pockets when the sun is strong and subsequently losing them - I found a 100% cotton, made in China, machine-knit toque with a tag from ALDO in a parking lot. The fabric and stitch pattern are perfect. Knitted flat, but it has a neat 'chain' selvedge with a neatly 'linked' seam. However, there weren't any decrease worked to the top, and they only ran a single strand of yarn through all hundred stitches to draw it closed. Naturally, that single strand was too taut and it broke. I brought it home, unravelled enough to get the stitches all on the needles and - working in the round - redid the top with plenty of decreases and finished with a stress-free few rows of i-cord. I pulled the i-cord to the inside and wove in my end. A trip through the washer and dryer, and it'll be used for years to come, _despite_ having been somewhat shoddily constructed originally.


Yes, you're like me! That's the kind of thing I'd do!! I still remember the beautiful handknitted child's cardigan at a fundraiser I attended. It was being sold as second hand (I think it probably WAS - though it was very clean and scarcely looked worn) - but a thread had caught and unravelled leaving a hole about one inch square, near the right hand pocket. It was the right size for my 2 year old son. The stall holder begged me to take it as no-one was interested (since it was damaged) and said I could have it for about 5p or 10p. So I took it away. I could knit and crochet, but didn't do either very often at that time - and consequently possessed no knitting needles then. My husband however had those long, shiny steel nails (about 4 or 5 inches long). And there was about 3 or 4 yards of yarn that had pulled out … So using my pair of long, steel nails, I picked up the 5 or 6 dropped stitches and used the long tail end of loose yarn to repair the hole and I did so quite well! My little boy got lots of compliments on his cardigan. His older brother who was 5 was telling folk that "Mammy knitted him that jacket on a couple of nails from Daddy's toolbox!!"

As for people that don't want to pay a realistic price for a handcrafted item they feel they could get cheaper at WalMart … Often they don't MEAN to insult you, what they're trying to say is:

a)	This would be cheaper at Wallmart - but I know it would be mass-produced and not the same quality as a handcrafted one
b)	However, I have neither the time nor patience to preserve a good quality, handknitted item by the correct laundering etc … I'm better dealing with "easy care" things.
c)	My children would definitely not treat it with care
d)	I can only AFFORD the Walmart price
e)	And the Walmart item is perfectly adequate for my needs.
f)	But seeing YOUR item, has reminded me that I need one for myself - but for all the reasons above - I'll be going to Walmart!


----------



## crogaba (Nov 8, 2016)

I had a similar experience with some very elaborate cards I made. I sent a note to a friend of mine and she said her friend had a gift shop and would love to carry them. She said her friend was willing to pay me $3.95/card. My friend and the boutique owner live in San Francisco, which is not a cheap place to live. I was horrified and told her similar cards were being sold on Etsy for $10 and higher..... EACH. I said to her that my time was certainly worth more than that and I would not sell them at all than give them away so somebody else could make money. 

I guess I take too much pride in my work, as you do, to give my work away for less than my time and the supplies cost. I have always put what I considered to be a fair price on my hand crafted items and have never sold anything other than to friends. I'm okay with that because basically I crochet or make cards, or whatever I do, because I enjoy doing it. I won't degrade my work. So stick to your guns. Maybe you could make things with a larger needle to work up faster, or less expensive yarn for bazaars. You can also save your work for gifts. Just don't stop what you love doing.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

crogaba said:


> I had a similar experience with some very elaborate cards I made. I sent a note to a friend of mine and she said her friend had a gift shop and would love to carry them. She said her friend was willing to pay me $3.95/card. My friend and the boutique owner live in San Francisco, which is not a cheap place to live. I was horrified and told her similar cards were being sold on Etsy for $10 and higher..... EACH. I said to her that my time was certainly worth more than that and I would not sell them at all than give them away so somebody else could make money.
> 
> I guess I take too much pride in my work, as you do, to give my work away for less than my time and the supplies cost. I have always put what I considered to be a fair price on my hand crafted items and have never sold anything other than to friends. I'm okay with that because basically I crochet or make cards, or whatever I do, because I enjoy doing it. I won't degrade my work. So stick to your guns. Maybe you could make things with a larger needle to work up faster, or less expensive yarn for bazaars. You can also save your work for gifts. Just don't stop what you love doing.


H'mmm a charity shop I went into with a friend was selling hand-crafted greetings cards for just 10p each. I bought one, just one because it was suitable for an occasion I had in mind. Generally I don't buy stuff like this as I have all the materials and skills to make my own - but rarely have the time!! Anyway, a few doors down another charity shop was selling exactly the same cards for £1.25p each. They were made in the same style and obviously by the same person. It was clear that some local card maker had made several dozen and had donated them, a few to each charity shop in the area. What they chose to charge for these items was down to each individual shop though.

I do think though it's demoralising to see your work being sold for next-to-nothing, seeing your work disposed of to the garbage like it has no value and discovering people are stealing from charity donations.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I have no problem with people thinking they can get it cheaper at Walmart but to actually say it to anyone who has put time,effort and materials is insulting you! It is a VERY rude thing to say. This has been said to me a couple of times over the years my answer? I smile gesture to my watch and tell them they better hurry Walmart has been open x hours and they miss the HANDCRFTED one of a kind items on sale that day!


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

These bazaars should probably have a seperate section/booth, specifically pointing out that the crocheted/knitted items were handmade specificaly for the sale and are not second-hand, at least I assume this is the reason people price them so cheap. The pricing on the OP's items is ridiculous, the absolute minimum should be the price for the yarn plus a couple of dollars or it would have been better if OP had given the yarn money herself. The ugly truth is that crafters cannot expect to get $40+ for a beanie unless it's custom-made for some company, sold at a freemason's charity auction or the crafter's name is Julia Roberts. It IS insulting when someone says to the seller he can get X cheaper at Walmart because the seller could be a jobless woman trying to make a living, but it does reflect how most of us are thinking - the purpose of selling is profit and no one cares if something is made with love, the first thing you notice is the price. 
I do have one nasty experience too. I made a cat doily for an animal shelter to auction, it was over a foot long and took me weeks, I was proud of it. It sold for €9 and only one person bid for it, while the shelter ladies made a blanket out of basic crochet/knit squares and it looked like sh**, but it sold for 200. Some people are like high-school cliques, they only care about each other.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh. That's... sad.

And, in this case... it wouldn't be like you've donated, say, 30c on the item listed at 50 (because, let's face it, 20c would be donated - for this same item - by the people who were at the tables, etc.), but rather donating $15 to someone who could very well afford giving / spending them - the whoever would bye the item for 50C - it would be the $8 you spend for yarn + your time... but, again, it wouldn't be for the cause you respected - it would be to someone who doesn't necessary need or even deserve it.
Or who would even appreciate what he/she had got - I wouldn't bye something new and hand-knitted for 50c. I would consider it insulting for the knitter. Anyone who would consider that price right... probably wouldn't even wear or enjoy the item.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh. That's... sad.
> 
> And, in this case... it wouldn't be like you've donated, say, 30c on the item listed at 50 (because, let's face it, 20c would be donated - for this same item - by the people who were at the tables, etc.), but rather donating $15 to someone who could very well afford giving / spending them - the whoever would bye the item for 50C - it would be the $8 you spend for yarn + your time... but, again, it wouldn't be for the cause you respected - it would be to someone who doesn't necessary need or even deserve it.
> Or who would even appreciate what he/she had got - I wouldn't bye something new and hand-knitted for 50c. I would consider it insulting for the knitter. Anyone who would consider that price right... probably wouldn't even wear or enjoy the item.


I have no idea what you're trying to say here.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

A slap in the face might hurt less; that is what I say sometimes with that kind of people. They are cheap and they laugh i n our back.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Its very hurtful, but happens often


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Would you happen to have a link to such tags?? They do sound like a good idea.
> Thank you.


http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/HonestLabelsSmall2-byLittleMonkeysCrochet.pdf

ETA (free download at bottom of page)

http://knitlove.com/why-i-dont-knit-christmas-gifts/


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I joined a group they looking for a young helper as thay group they start 52 years back I thought to help as all are 75,80 ,85 even few 97.

what I found the lady incharge buy cheap coffee and transfer in expensive bottle. Her daughter works in school they use milk from there as every morning milk delivered there fkr kids. Her daughter is a helper in dinner section.

She asked old people knit blankets and tell they sending abroad but the selling and making money. Even many old ladies bake cakes and she sell.

when I found this all I left they dont feel ashamed .She goes few groups who. cook for homeless her house full with dry food she is bringing from there. She broke her hip and I went to see her I was shocked her house like a shop than I realised why she wants to stll stay in these groups.

how crafty and greedy people are. Please knit but use cheap wool and give to poor ,old in your area but bear in mind homeless are most gypsies they get things every year so they not look after so knit with cheap wool.

I think these groups easy provide wool and peopke can knit.These groups got grants , Lottery money, donations and half money goes in there acting members pockets.

Charity begins from home so give gifts to family, friends , neighbkurs poor in your areas . These charities ,groups gkt big money from funds etc.

if a charity or group got hundreds shops do they need our help.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

catherine nehse said:


> Its very hurtful, but happens often


more often I saw people work in charity places , churches they take most good stuff home and tbat is very bad.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That woman sounds like a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently conducted a craft sale for our Congregation. I have nearly 20 years of experience in craft sales. Here are my hard earned lessons:
1) people will not buy things that look like their grandma made it.
2) presentation is everything. Hats need to be displayed on styrofoam or other hat mannequins. Baby clothes need to be shown on a doll or nicely arranged in an open gift box. Afghans MUST be draped over a rack that shows their colors & beauty.
3) Every item needs a tag identifying fiber and fabric care. I use printed labels that I stick on card stock tags.
5) Prices should be in line with what one would pay at a discount store like Walmart. If hats are about $15...we charge $15. If 100% cotton towels are $10 ... we charge $10. 

We ask our contributors to try to make items that are currently popular: colorful fun potholders, hats in men’s colors with ear flaps, scarves & hats in team colors.

Our sale on Dec 9, 2017 netted $1,110. Every item on our table was $5, $10, $15 - our most expensive item: $20 for a pair of handwoven cotton kitchen towels.
And we took orders for more items that sold well.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been put in the same situation on more than one occasion. When I now donate to several causes, I price the items before bringing them to the charity. I also let them know, if the item doesn't sell, they are not to be sold the last day at 50% off. I would rather take them home and give them to someone I know will enjoy them or give them to a different charity.

So sorry for their ignorance of your artistry.


----------

